# speaker replacment



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

i just got my 1991 nissan maxima GXE and i was wondering about how to change the rear deck speakers...it seems that the cover are anchored to the deck? i've read that romeing the deck is easy but i dont know how to do it. any help is appreciated


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

start from the trunk, once in there you will se how to remove the speakers


----------

